
Is Scribd a Porn Document Network? - moses1400
http://www.centernetworks.com/scribd-porn-document-network
======
pg
What blatant hypocrisy. The author of this article offers no evidence that
Scribd has deliberately used porn to increase traffic-- that the proportion of
porn in Scribd is any higher than any other large repository, like the Google
index. And yet it seems pretty clear that the author himself is using the
topic as a way of increasing traffic.

------
DanielBMarkham
Porn is like the Special Forces of startups. Special Forces were known as
"force multipliers" because they can take a small army of native people and
make them have a big impact. Looks like porn can take a small company and give
it a huge kick in the butt.

The question is whether they want to go this direction or not. I know some
companies run from it at all costs. Some embrace it. It'll be interesting to
see where they go with this, assuming the article is true.

------
jsnx
This has a little of the flavor of "Valley Wag" -- subtly slamming innovators
for failing to fix the internet/economy/government. Scribd allows people to
share content and, lo and behold, people use it to share porn -- just like
Facebook, youTube, Flickr...

The author can't really make up their mind as to where Scribd is in error: are
they using porn to drive up traffic, or do they fail to have right the
disclaimer? Going so far as to ask whether it is "acceptable for a VC backed
company to drive growth via porn?", the author back pedals and asks for an
"Are you OK with this?" dialogue, though the site already has it. (Maybe that
changed recently?)

------
ed
Oh come on. The adult group is the biggest is because you're required by
Scribd to add your adult content to it.

You're still free to add it to any additional group too, but this is
essentially Scribd's way of tagging the content.

~~~
reidman
"The adult group is the biggest is because you're required by Scribd to add
your adult content to it."

Huh?

~~~
Goladus
If you want to upload adult content to scribd, it must be added to the adult
group. If you want to upload anything else, it doesn't have to be in a group
at all. At least, that's the way I understood the comment.

If you only measure groups, you're ignoring the vast majority of uploads which
are not added to anything.

------
dpapathanasiou
Well, the internet is for porn (<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MvSAoJdMW0>),
after all...

------
mattmaroon
Isn't the internet a porn document network?

------
Dauntless
What is this "compete.com" site, and why are people believing this bogus data
and even cite it?

The data from this site is highly irrelevant and false. And the Search
Analytics is a joke: For example for wikipedia top keywords are "snape kills
dumbledore page" and softpedia.com has "vanessa hudgens pictures", mit.edu has
"romeo and juliet", slate.com has "girls gone wild"... huh? What is this bs?

~~~
nostrademons
It's a competitor of Alexa. Their data is gathered the same way as Alexa's -
via browser toolbar. Supposedly it's a bit more reliable than Alexa, which
isn't saying much.

------
cstejerean
interesting. I think that scribd is bound to get blocked by school and work
firewalls and other services leading to the site being less useful for the
general population. I would propose they create something like
adult.scribd.com (or an entire different domain name) that can be easily
filtered and enforce that all adult content must be posted accessed from this
URL (where they can add age verification if needed).

~~~
palish
That worked for YTMND. Unfortunately, it requires a pretty large army of
moderators.

~~~
karzeem
Do you know how YouTube filtered adult content from early on? They were always
extremely effective, so it would be interesting to know how much time they
spent on it.

~~~
palish
I'm not sure, but YouTube initially had a strong community. They might have
simply let everyone flag content as inappropriate. That doesn't scale, but it
works when you can trust most of your community.

